# Problems with VPN



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I have been using Best UK VPN Service | UK PPTP VPN Account for FREE! recently to watch BBC iPlayer and such like on my iPad 2 but in the last twenty-four hours I have been getting error messages saying the server was not responding. I have deleted and reinstalled to no avail. Anyone else having this problem? I don't want to pay for a VPN unless it is necessary but need my "rugby fix".

Any suggestions most welcome.


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Google Firstrow live football stream, it's a bit fiddly having to close down all the adds to start with but we have managed to watch the rugby this weekend on it


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Expat shield is a free VPN.
I use it to watch ITV and BBC etc. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Expat shield is a free VPN.
> I use it to watch ITV and BBC etc. Never had any problems with it.


Thanks Veronica,

Unfortunately we are an Apple Mac family (iPad, iMac and iPhone) and expat shield does not work with Mac OS and Mac iOS.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

soppik said:


> Google Firstrow live football stream, it's a bit fiddly having to close down all the adds to start with but we have managed to watch the rugby this weekend on it


I use VIPBox on my iMac to watch the rugby but, as it is in transit, it is not an option. Most of the sites like First Row use flash for their video feeds, which again I cannot use on my iPad. It may be sacriligeous but I cannot stand soccer. They use the wrong shape balls


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> I use VIPBox on my iMac to watch the rugby but, as it is in transit, it is not an option. Most of the sites like First Row use flash for their video feeds, which again I cannot use on my iPad. It may be sacriligeous but I cannot stand soccer. They use the wrong shape balls


So the problem is not the VPN really, its your choise of computer system.....

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> It may be sacriligeous but I cannot stand soccer. They use the wrong shape balls


Oh dear I see problems arising at your housewarming.:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> So the problem is not the VPN really, its your choise of computer system.....
> 
> Anders


Thanks for that helpful comment, Anders. I have been using Apple Macintosh computers since 1989 and see no reason to change from the best OS in the world just for the sake of rugby (which, having said that, is pretty damn important).

What I cannot understand, being serious for a moment, is why my VPN should suddenly not do what it has happily been doing for the last couple of weeks. The moment England play rugby, it decides to sulk.

So still champing at the it to watch the highlights on BBC iPlayer. Of course, as the container was unloaded at Limassol on Wednesday last, all it needs is for the removal company at this end to get their fingers out.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Oh dear I see problems arising at your housewarming.:boxing::boxing::boxing:


You mean to say that people I have invited might prefer soccer to rugby football. I find that hard to countenance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Thanks for that helpful comment, Anders. I have been using Apple Macintosh computers since 1989 and see no reason to change from the best OS in the world just for the sake of rugby (which, having said that, is pretty damn important).
> 
> What I cannot understand, being serious for a moment, is why my VPN should suddenly not do what it has happily been doing for the last couple of weeks. The moment England play rugby, it decides to sulk.
> 
> So still champing at the it to watch the highlights on BBC iPlayer. Of course, as the container was unloaded at Limassol on Wednesday last, all it needs is for the removal company at this end to get their fingers out.


If you use a free service I can understand why it does not work all the time. Someone has to pay, and free services cant have the same resources as paid ones. I use a paid one and also that one have problems no and then. I think more and more people use VPN and the companies have no capacity to handle them all.

We had our own VPN service up and running for a while but with the prices paid by the customers there was no profit in it.

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> If you use a free service I can understand why it does not work all the time. Someone has to pay, and free services cant have the same resources as paid ones. I use a paid one and also that one have problems no and then. I think more and more people use VPN and the companies have no capacity to handle them all.
> 
> We had our own VPN service up and running for a while but with the prices paid by the customers there was no profit in it.
> 
> Anders


They do say there's no such thing as a free lunch. I may look into a paid-for service in the days ahead.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> You mean to say that people I have invited might prefer soccer to rugby football. I find that hard to countenance.


Oh dear! What a dreadful thought. Even worse if they arrive in their team strip!

Pete


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

:tongue1:


MacManiac said:


> Thanks for that helpful comment, Anders. I have been using Apple Macintosh computers since 1989 and see no reason to change from the best OS in the world just for the sake of rugby (which, having said that, is pretty damn important).
> 
> What I cannot understand, being serious for a moment, is why my VPN should suddenly not do what it has happily been doing for the last couple of weeks. The moment England play rugby, it decides to sulk.
> 
> So still champing at the it to watch the highlights on BBC iPlayer. Of course, as the container was unloaded at Limassol on Wednesday last, all it needs is for the removal company at this end to get their fingers out.


That's what you get for supporting the wrong team!  and yes I agree, Wales were diabolical!


----------

